# Cross bike wanted



## gunner (30 Aug 2008)

as title
size wanted is around 54/55cm to suit someone 5'8" with 30" leg

got about £400 - £450 to spend

what have you got?


----------



## bonk man (31 Aug 2008)

Milne frame and forks for 70 quid...... 54cm and in good condition.


----------



## gunner (31 Aug 2008)

thanks but looking for a complete bike


----------



## stedlocks (18 Sep 2008)

have a sit on a couple if you can, ive just bought a 54cm kona jake and i'm 6' tall with an inside leg of 34".....you may get away with a smaller one as the geometry is different......sorry if i'm doing a bit of egg sucking teaching


----------

